# quick help -- drill bit went all the way through DH's thumb



## acupuncturemomma (Dec 31, 2005)

Drill bit snapped off and went in one side of his thumb and out the other.It bled well, but we aren't sure how to treat it now.

Is something like Neosporin a good idea or not?


----------



## canadianchick (May 18, 2005)

OUCH.... does it need to be seen by a doc?? I would think cleaning it really well and applying an antibiotic ointment would help.


----------



## nichole (Feb 9, 2004)

hmm i would go to the doc. could need stitcjes or a splint, no?


----------



## acupuncturemomma (Dec 31, 2005)

It's actualy not as bad as it sounded, now that I've seen it--it somehow missed the bone and just created a double-sided puncture.

I just was unsure about the antibiotic ointment, as I thought I heard it also killed healthy tissue and made the wound more prone to infection...


----------



## thixle (Sep 26, 2007)

Treat it as a puncture wound- you want to keep it open until the inside heals first. He needs to soak his thumb/hand in warm salt water every 3-4 hours, everyday, for the next week. Don't put anything on it to "speed" the healing. Like anyother deep wound, the inner layers can't heal if the surface closes up or is covered with a thick oil/petro. If it looks infected, starts oozing, has red lines radiating, or smells weird-- get to a doc fast. With puncture wounds, blood poisoning is much more likely.

My brother put a rivet through his thumbnail, and it clipped the bone. They had him wear a splint so it wouldn't hurt so bad if it got bumped... and gave him antibiotics and those instructions...

can you see through the hole? That was one of the grossest things I had ever seen- looking through my brother's thumb... eeew... and he has a long history of crazy puncture wounds...


----------



## TCMoulton (Oct 30, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thixle* 
My brother put a rivet through his thumbnail, and it clipped the bone. They had him wear a splint so it wouldn't hurt so bad if it got bumped... and gave him antibiotics and those instructions...

I had a similar injury last fall and the Dr was most concerned about infection because while they initially thought that the bone hadn't been broken it was and that really increases the chance of infection (foreign object in a puncture wound right near a broken bone). If you decide not to have it looked at I would watch it really closely for signs of infection for at least the next week.


----------



## prescottchels (Jun 8, 2007)

Saw this on the main board, just popping in...
I second the soak everyday and a splint just to protect it from bumps, maybe encircle the thumb with a layer or 2 of gauze very loose just to keep it clean. You want the air flow, but not the chunks of junk that could fall in there. He could take arnica tabs and or put arnica creme or gel and or lavender oil on the thumb, just not in or near the edge of the wound to help w/pain and swelling/bruising.
Blessings to you and DH,
Chelsie


----------



## reeseccup (Jul 3, 2003)

DH did that once, he washed it and covered it, no problem, but we're not ones to run to the dr. much and he has medic training.


----------



## acupuncturemomma (Dec 31, 2005)

Ok, thanks everyone. I will have him soak it. Just plain water? Or is something else better?


----------



## prescottchels (Jun 8, 2007)

From what I've read soaking in warm water 10-20 min 2-3 times per day is what is recommended. If it gets infected adding salt or epsom salts can help clear up the pus...
Hope that helps,
Chelsie


----------



## wannabe (Jul 4, 2005)

Sounds like a nasty wound. I'd go to the doctor to get them to have a look, and get a tetanus jab.


----------



## reeseccup (Jul 3, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wannabe* 
Sounds like a nasty wound. I'd go to the doctor to get them to have a look, and get a tetanus jab.

He bled well, no need for a tetanus shot.


----------



## kjbrown92 (Dec 13, 2007)

I had to read this because the EXACT same thing happened to my husband in 1991!! He had just gotten out of the Navy and didn't have any insurance. The drill bit didn't snap off though - the thing that he was holding somehow spun up, including his thumb. So he said the worst part was backing the drill bit back out of his thumb. He said he almost passed out (I was at work). He soaked his in peroxide a couple times the first day. And kept it lightly bandaged to keep the dirt out and to protect it. He didn't do stitches or tetanus or anything, and he was fine. He still has the scar on both sides of his thumb. It's now a great story at parties. "Did you hear about the time...." Good luck!!
K


----------



## sainteanne1 (Apr 10, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *reeseccup* 
He bled well, no need for a tetanus shot.


huh?


----------



## thixle (Sep 26, 2007)

It should be SALT water (aka saline), it should be about as salty as tears. Plain water is too irritating to live raw tissue (and mucous membranes)!!! Salt water is more "natural" to the body (they don't give you tap water in an IV, it is salt water)...

Stitches are NEVER used on a puncture wound. EVER. It has to heal from the inside out. Which is why there is such a thing as "surgical packing gauze." This is a deep wound- it went through several layers of tissue. It really is serious. But the ER is going to tell you the same things I have. Soak in salt water, watch for infection, and go immediately to a doctor if you suspect one! Otherwise, he can loose his thumb. And boy, wouldn't THAT suck?

Bleeding doesn't lessen your risk of tetanus infection. Period. But tetanus shots have been shown to last 40+ years, not 10, so he'll probably be fine. And there is treatment for tetanus-- so you don't automatically have to run for that booster.


----------



## TCMoulton (Oct 30, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *acupuncturemomma* 
Ok, thanks everyone. I will have him soak it. Just plain water? Or is something else better?


After my surgery on my injured finger the Dr had me soak my finger each night for 5 minutes in equal parts water, iodine, and hydrogen peroxide. It healed beautifully and I barely have a scar today. I second the sterile gauze wrap with a finger brace to protect it while it is sensitive but I also used a small piece of Adaptic (kinda like the no-stick layer on bandaids) over the wound before applying the gauze so that I never had to worry about the gauze sticking!


----------



## camille76 (Apr 9, 2005)

my hubby did that once too.









this was several years ago. i remember he went for a tetanus shot... but i don't remember how deep the drill bit went, how it was treated, how bad it was, or how it healed. his hand is fine today... but i don't think it quite went all the way through his hand.

i hope your hubby heals without any problems.


----------

